

Ask: Resume Tools for Technical Job Seekers - edoceo

I've been thinking about a tool to create a better resume for myself.  It seems that LinkedIn isn't really all that great, other tools I've seen are lacking as well.<p>I just want a way to quickly show my skills/experience to potential clients/employers.<p>What do you want?<p>What resume/CV related problems are you having?  Which books are you reading?<p>How do you show your skills?
======
incision
Possibly related, a useful thread I dug up on cover letter writing recently:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1783915>

